# Okuma cortez



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Saw this reel in catalog and wondered if worth buying? SOMEBODY has likely discussed this before, but I missed it.

BA


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I suppose,as nobody answered this post, the Okuma Cortez is junk. I am looking around and going to purchase a SLOSH for a backup reel

BA


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

There are a few reviews out there. Just Google Okuma Cortez reviews.

Looks like a nice reel.


http://dizzybigfish.co.uk/review-of-okuma-cortez-cz10-multiplier-reel/


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been thinking about an inexpensive reel for shark fishing from the beach,this looks good to me.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Saw this reel in catalog and wondered if worth buying? SOMEBODY has likely discussed this before, but I missed it.
> 
> BA


No comment on the reel, but I love your screen name!


----------

